# Who should the Raps draft in 2005?



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Who should the Raps look to get in the 2005 draft?

Personally I am already sold on one player and one player alone if I was Babcock I would do everything I had in my power to trade and move up in the draft to get.....

Tiago Splitter 

This guy is the next Paul Gasol... there is no doubt that he will be a future star in the NBA. With another Brazillian on the team he can really help Hoffa adjust and maybe help him moviate and improve his own game. If I was Babs I would consider trade one or both our first rounders to grab this kid.. no doubt at all. I hope that someone in the Raptors orgainzation knows of this guy and if given the opportunity grab him in this years draft. What do u guys think?

Alittle about him:

Birthdate: 1/1/85
NBA Position: SF/PF
Ht: 7-0
Wt: 236
Int Team: Tau Vitoria
Hometown: Blumenau, Brazil 
Wears number #15.

NBA comparison: Dirk Nowitzki / Pau Gasol

Strengths: In 3 years will surely be a top 5 player internationally, he has the typically strong Brazilian offense game. He's a scorer, and can shoot from everywhere on the court. He plays one-on-one very well, has nice moves around the basket where he usually finishes with power plays. He has excellent mobility and great foot work for a player his size. He already has more international experience than Nene and Anderson combined. His future is at the SF position, so you can imagine the troubles that a 6-11 guy can cause in this situation. It's possible that he is not finished growing!

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/tiagosplitter.asp


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Splitter is good, definetely an option, and i dont think we would have to move up to get him, our pick should be top 5 and that might get him, some people say hei is soft, so that would definetely not work with Mitchell

If he goes in this years draft and is available Marvin Williams Jr is the man...how about another NC player to start over with that would ironic
Williams has great size 6'10, 230 and aggression for the SF position, very athletic player which would fit our system great

If Williams isnt in the draft, Warrick would be very tempting

he is compared to Melo at best
or Rodney White at worst

For the second pick i would go to for 

Jarrett Jack
Great PG, Bosh's Best friend, and we can probably move down a bit to get him

Good size for a PG 6'3" 202, which we need
and hes is compared to 
Marbury at best
and AW at worst


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Marvin Williams Jr. and Jarrett Jack.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

why on earth would you want another pf


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ansoncarter</b>!
> why on earth would you want another pf


If you can get another Paul Gasol or Dirk Nowitzki would you pass on him???


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

no

if we can get another Iverson or Shaq I wouldn't pass on them either. Those guys can play


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ansoncarter</b>!
> why on earth would you want another pf


Plus Tagio Splitter can play the SF postion and imagine a 7ft player playin SF he would give a lot of the 6"9-6"11 players trouble. This guy can shoot from anywhere on the court and is a threat near or far from the basket. My point here is we should be draft based on talent not position (like we did in 04).


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I would reserve judgement on those Euro prospects for now. Unless I can see them play, I don't really trust those scouting reports. I can see JJ and MWJ, I can't see Tiago or the rest, which is unfortunate. He could be for real. Or not.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

As long as we stay away from drafting another skinny forward these 7 foot 210 lb guys i.e. Aleksendrov, ill be happy


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is a take ... 
Jolly good read ! 

http://draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=79



> 8. Toronto - Jarrett Jack, 6’3 PG, Georgia Tech - This is the Chris Bosh pick. First, let it be known that Jarrett Jack gets better every single season. Also, him and Bosh are best friends and talk many times a week. The Raptors can not go through season after season with Milt Palacio (scrub) as the main backup PG. It's just not a good idea...
> 
> 11. Toronto (from Philly via NJ) - Rodney Carney, 6’7 SG, Memphis - This pick acquired in the Vince Carter trade, is another Bosh pick. Yes, Toronto has Rose, Peterson and Murray, but Carney is a more athletic Michael Redd type of player. He's actually my 3rd best player in terms of American prospects; however, a lot of teams need point guards, so expect him to slide a little. He's still incredibly talented and he plays defense and can shoot...


please keep quotes brief. speedy.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

And is an article on Splitter :

http://draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=78



> You can count on Tiago Splitter
> Luis Fernández - Deputy Director of Scouting
> Printer Friendly Page
> December 20, 2004
> ...


please keep quotes brief. speedy.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Hoopshype says that Tiago cant play the 3, that would be a big risk for us and a major f up

http://www.hoopshype.com/draft/tiago_splitter.htm


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

id want jarret jack and/or julius hodge.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

The Raptors should draft Gerald Green.

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/geraldgreen.asp


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I wouldn't take my chances on Hakim Warrick, he's a pf in sf body, he has no handles or jumpshot to play the three and undersized to play the 4


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> The Raptors should draft Gerald Green.
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/geraldgreen.asp


I heard if Gerald Green was in last yr's draft, he would of been the last high school player taken


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I like the picks of either Tiago Splitter, Marvin Williams Jr and
Jarrett Jack but some how I dont think Jarrett Jack will be available come the second round.

If Marvin Williams Jr is available I would take him seems like a safe pick as well... imagine if we drafted both Williams and Tiago Splitter plus accuired Wright from Mami that would be a heck of a nice young core of prospects to build around.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I saw Splitter play in the world championships with brazil a few years back and i was disapointed. 

Personally i think the Gasol comparison is wrong, Gasol is strong and fearless. This guy is very soft and shies away from contact. Think Keith Van Horn is the perfect comparison but maybe less athletic and more of an inside game. However this was 2 years ago and most likely improved by then. Also last year he put his name in the draft early but pulled out after majorly dissapointing scouts. Raps were among them and babcock had been hired at the time.


What is the obsession with comparing every big euro that can play small forward and shoot to Dirk Nowitzki. People need to learn, remember skita and lampe. However they were unproven in europe and Tiago is apparently making a name for himself.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

What about Rodney Carney?

Rodney Carney
Forward | #10 | Junior 
22yrs
Height: 6-7
Weight: 205 lbs.
Hometown: Indianapolis, IN

Career to date: Averaged 21.5 points and 13.6 rebounds as a high school senior en route to Indianapolis Star's Player of the Year honors. Started 26 of the Tigers' 30 games as a freshman and averaged 9.8 points and 4.8 rebounds. Ranked fourth in Conference USA in blocks per game (1.53).

Scouting Report: Highly athletic ... Excellent long-range shooter, especially for an athlete ... Shows great smoothness on his jump shot, but if he doesn't have time to set up, he gets slightly rattled ... Can use his athleticism to go over the top of the defense ... Solid rebounder, and an even better shot- blocker ... Possesses excellent defensive upside ... Has tremendous potential to develop into a big scorer if he develops his in-between game.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> I like the picks of either Tiago Splitter, Marvin Williams Jr and
> Jarrett Jack but some how I dont think Jarrett Jack will be available come the second round.


I think most people who like JJ think he could be had with Philly's (our) pick.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

players I like: Giddens, Paul, Jack, Felton, Sean Banks...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

An ideal situation would have us drafting Marvin Williams or Rudy Gay, and one of Deron Williams, Raymond Felton, Chris Paul, Jarrett Jack.

There are so many point guards to choose from, not one of them is the clear cut #1 pg prospect. IMO its Deron Williams or Chris Paul.

And for swingmen, Marvin Williams and Rudy Gay (assuming they both come out) would be perfect alongside Bosh. If we get one of these two guys people will forget who Vince Carter was in a couple years.

And why the hell would we draft Splitter? Thats the one position we don't need a prospect at.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> An ideal situation would have us drafting Marvin Williams or Rudy Gay, and one of Deron Williams, Raymond Felton, Chris Paul, Jarrett Jack.
> 
> There are so many point guards to choose from, not one of them is the clear cut #1 pg prospect. IMO its Deron Williams or Chris Paul.
> ...


i think paul is definitely the #1 pg prospect. after that i think it goes very fuzzy.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

To get Paul you would probably have use our first pick, and then that would probably mean missing out on Williams or Gay

but even with that aside, I would take Jack over Paul, because Paul's talent and potential are not that much more then Jacks that you could over look the chemistry you would get with Jack and Bosh, and making Bosh happy. Those two things are huge, and then with the first point, i think that would be the best move for this team, and one which would be so awsome.

If things went down like that, and you then go back and look at this VC trade, its no contest, give it five years, it might be the trade that made this franchise


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't really see the point of this thread because you won't know where the raptors will pick. But if we get a good lottery pick i think we should draft------ 
CHRIS TAFT
6'10'' 260lbs
Power Forward

Now in this draft i would wish that the raptors would select the BEST player available, so then we can even use him on a trade or something. But my selection would go to chris taft.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> 13. LA Clippers - Adam Morrison, 6’8 SG/SF, Gonzaga - *This pick would go to the Raptors* , if the Clippers made the playoffs, but since that probably won't happen, expect the Clippers to nab a SG/SF to bookend with Maggette.


Is this true, do the clippers owe us a pick?


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> And for swingmen, Marvin Williams and Rudy Gay (assuming they both come out) would be perfect alongside Bosh. If we get one of these two guys people will forget who Vince Carter was in a couple years.
> 
> And why the hell would we draft Splitter? Thats the one position we don't need a prospect at.


I think rudy gay would be a good pick for us also, some people say he has NBA compairson to Scottie Pippen. But i'm not sure a lot of people would want to rock his jersey:uhoh:


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> I think rudy gay would be a good pick for us also, some people say he has NBA compairson to Scottie Pippen. But i'm not sure a lot of people would want to rock his jersey:uhoh:


        That would be complete Jokez...people would be like that guy must be gay....... but if Rudy Gay turns out to be a good player I doubt most people would care.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah, we should draft Chris Taft. AND Tiago Splitter

Bosh/Taft/Splitter/Bonner

our pf spot will be set for years!!!

and we have 2 second rounders we can use on pf's as well!!


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Its tough to forsee what will happen. What pick will the raptors get? Will the players entered now still be there come draft day, and will they be that good.

See Ivan Chiriev he was projected top 10 early in the year, come draft time, he withdrew.

Tho, i do like Chris Paul, and Martynis Andrivisuks(SP?)


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ansoncarter</b>!
> yeah, we should draft Chris Taft. AND Tiago Splitter
> 
> Bosh/Taft/Splitter/Bonner
> ...


hey thats not a bad line up

C-Bosh
PF-Taft
Sf-Splitter
Sg-Bonner
Pg-Sow...... and have sow running the point.

IMO come draft time you draft the best player available cause its never a bad thing if u end up having 2 Michael Jordans, 2 LeBron James, or 2 Shaqs. Or you could draft by postion and have a bust centre along with a bust PF, SF, SG, and PG... a prefectly balanced bust team.

I will admit that this team is stacked at the PF position but what if Bosh goes down? Who can replace Bosh in the starting line-up (assuming Marshall is gone which is the most likely senario)... the answer no one (no not even Bonner). Sow and Hoffa still have to prove themsleves and Arron isnt exactly a starter (i love his game thou). This team has a few assets in Bosh, Alston, Mo-pete and Bonner and with Bosh being the highest. The more assets you accquire the easier it is to shape and build a team in your vision. And this is why we should be looking at all the players in this coming draft not only by their positon but also by their skill and talent. Thank you


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Chris Taft will prob be a top 5 pick he's a future center, Splitter's been pulled out of the draft the last two years, if he's anything like Gasol then he's not able to play the three, he'll have to play the 4 which is Bosh's position n he'll prob be a bust


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> 
> 
> If you can get another *Paul Gasol* or Dirk Nowitzki would you pass on him???


:laugh: Who's Paul Gasol???


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> I don't really see the point of this thread because you won't know where the raptors will pick. But if we get a good lottery pick i think we should draft------
> CHRIS TAFT
> 6'10'' 260lbs
> ...


Taft can play center, being 260lbs he has the body for it.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Who should be draft in the 2nd round? I would take Chris Thomas out of Notre Dame if he falls that far.

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/christhomas.asp


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh is MUCH more of a small forward than Spitter. He does (or will) have that kind of versatility so a big lineup isn't out of the question, be it with Taft, Splitter, Nemanja, Marvin Williams, Villenueva, etc.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> Who should be draft in the 2nd round? I would take Chris Thomas out of Notre Dame if he falls that far.
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/christhomas.asp



if we draft jarrett jack, theres no need for thomas, even though i like him

we could probably get a guy like julius hodge if he slips, which would be better than thomas


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd like to get a backup point guard with some size so that we can run a two point guard lineup without losing too much defensively. 

AW will be back next season, in some capacity, so it may not be imperative to get a point guard in the draft. Milt could probably be resigned at a good price and we could also get a contributor in the second round.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Last year we didn't start thinking about the draft until about February. 

 

It's sad that the only excitement to look forward to from this franchise in 2005 is the draft.


----------



## DerfZ (Jun 12, 2004)

imo our best options would be Taft, Paul, or Jack, Tiago has bust all over him, we dont need another bust


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm thinking Jack and Warrick, 2 phenominal athletes that would fit wonderfully running the floor, the problem is warrick may not be able to play the 3 because his range is extremely limited but i think we can work past that because of his defence, post moves and size and off course his inhuman cyborg athleticm.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

I think Warrick is a bust.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> i think paul is definitely the #1 pg prospect. after that i think it goes very fuzzy.


I don't think Paul is the #1 clear cut pg at all. He is a good scorer, but his size will always be an issue. And he is not like other small point guards in that he doesn't have exceptional passing or court vision.

I like him, I'm just not sure I'd be willing to take him over Felton, Deron Williams, ect.



> Originally posted by <b>ansoncarter</b>!
> yeah, we should draft Chris Taft. AND Tiago Splitter
> 
> Bosh/Taft/Splitter/Bonner
> ...


Taft is a centre. Despite being listed at only 6'10 (i think he is bigger than that), he has a huge wingspan, and his strength will allow him to play the centre position no problem. 



> Originally posted by <b>mr hoopster</b>!
> I think Warrick is a bust.


haha how can you call a guy who hasn't even been drafted yet a bust?

Warrick will be a good good player. Just not the right player for us, unless we're drafting for a potential 6th man of the year.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Warrick seems like he can be very servicable as a pro, a star? no
but a good contributer.

Splitter looks like a bust, from when i saw him play a year ago and from his workouts last year. However he is putting big numbers in europe currently, but hey so was NATE HUFFMAN:laugh:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

with our 1st rounders i'd take the best available player...with the 2nd rounder, i'd keep my fingers crossed and hope that julius hodge drops to us....i see him as being another tayshaun prince but maybe more versatile...he's a hard worker who can break into the starting lineup one day and we need more players of this type.....


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't watch much college sports but from the little I've seen/heard/read I would love to get Marvin Williams Jr. and Jarret Jack.

C. Araujo
F. Bosh
F. Williams Jr.
G. Jack
G. Alston

That is a solid line-up, whether it starts or not.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

do we have 1 of the Nwts draft picks this season or is it next year and the year after?


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

I cannot believe that people are suggesting that we draft JJ just to please Bosh

Did you not learn your lesson the first time around? Remember everything we did to please vince carter? Sign AD, JYD and AW to massive contract extensions. Sign The dream and Palacio as free agents. 

Look I like Bosh, but I'm not convinced that he will be a superstar yet. I certainly don't think we should devote one of our best assests to making him happy.

If JJ proves to be worthy of the pick based on talent and potential than so be it. But if we begin to draft for any other reasons raptor fans are in for a LONG ride.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Who should we draft? Perhaps the best talent available regardless of position? It's very cliche and most GM's claim that as their drafting philosophy anyways but it really does make sense for us at this point in time.

How about Marvin Williams Jr and Gerald Green. I dont know much about either...only what is written on various internet sites but both players are intriguing. Big(long), very athletic(explosive), and they can both apparently handle the ball well(guard-like). An explosive first step combined with good handles is what all of the top perimeter players in the league possess(as well as other things) so drafting two guys with these attributes wouldnt be a bad idea, IMO. 

Araujo(6'11)
Bosh(6-11)
Williams Jr(6'10)
Green(6'8)
Alston(6'2)

Gotta love a huge lineup.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looking at the top 10 at nbadraft.net, there is 3 G's in there its all big man.

So I ask if we pick in the top 5 do we draft Taft/boone/splitter one of these guys to give is a stronger and bigger bench/lineup, kinda like Memphis Gasol/Swift/Wright
by creating Arauja/Bosh/Taft/boone/splittler 

Or do we adress the most important need a G
to give us a good SG/SM for the future McCants or Gerald Green [possible T-Mac/King J]


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

they should draft a pg or sg


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I say Mcants could be our answer, he is unbelievably talented. Than i say JJ. 

People are busting Jack because its a chris bosh pick. That is so beside the point, the kid has got skills plain and simple!!!

Watch on new years eve against kansas and you will get a good look at him, as well as JR giddens, and other late round prospects.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It all depends on the Raptors needs. Personally, I think Toronto needs a floor general to create for Chris Bosh. As someone already mentioned in this thread, that point should be Deron Williams of Illinois. Deron is simply one of the best passers in the draft. He is always looking to set up his teammates and he can execute difficult passes to his teammates, with ease. Williams is one of the best ballhandlers in the draft and if Toronto needs a Mark Jackson-esque, point guard, Deron Williams is your best bet.

Other guys who could fit the description are Raymond Felton and John Glichrist. 

The Raptors should address their small forward needs with their second pick. In my opinion, you guys need a lights out shooter. In comes Fransico Garcia of Louisville. Having watched Garcia in high school, I could tell that he would be a solid NBA player. He really flourished under Pitino, developing a killer outside shot. Many people have compared him to the likes of Reggie Miller. If he gains another 10-15 pounds, he will be able to create for himself, in my opinion.

Future line-up (Note: I'm not too familiar with the Raptors)

C: Araujo
PF: Bosh
SF: Garcia
SG: Peterson
PG: Williams


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> It all depends on the Raptors needs. Personally, I think Toronto needs a floor general to create for Chris Bosh. As someone already mentioned in this thread, that point should be Deron Williams of Illinois. Deron is simply one of the best passers in the draft. He is always looking to set up his teammates and he can execute difficult passes to his teammates, with ease. Williams is one of the best ballhandlers in the draft and if Toronto needs a Mark Jackson-esque, point guard, Deron Williams is your best bet.
> 
> Other guys who could fit the description are Raymond Felton and John Glichrist.
> ...


coudnt agree more with deron williams being a perfect fit with them.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

draft Mccants and trade Rose/next years Nets pick for #10 pick and draft Gerald Green.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> draft Mccants and trade Rose/next years Nets pick for #10 pick and draft Gerald Green.


We get Denver's pick next year, not Jersey's.

And why would we trade for the 10th pick when we could have the 10th pick already (Philly's pick)?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Andrew Bogut.

7 footer, can score, amazing rebounder, uncanny passer, very savvy, just a sophomore, blocks shots and steals very well for a big man.

For all of you guys who think we don't need a guy like this-

I suppose the Spurs shouldn't have taken Duncan, since they had the Admiral...

And then Gerald Wallace, the next in the line of Kobe/McGrady...

I have no problem with Rafer for the next couple years. We have two firsts in 2006 as well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Andrew Bogut.
> 
> 7 footer, can score, amazing rebounder, uncanny passer, very savvy, just a sophomore, blocks shots and steals very well for a big man.
> ...


Bogut would be great. He could play alongside Bosh or Aruajo (or Woods or Bonner) and could shift Bosh to SF for a big line. More similar to the Clippers picking Kaman after already having Brand and Wilcox. 

I think you mean Gerald Green. I also want a versatile, athletic wing player with good size with one of our picks. Rudy Gay would also be nice.

I wouldn't mind delaying our point guard pick either. I'd like to see AW get another chance if he recovers nicely (as Kidd and CWebb have). However, we'll only have Denver's pick if we make playoffs.

With:

Rafer/AW
Mo Pete/Green
EWill/Jalen/Murray
Bosh/Bonner/Sow
Hoffa/Bogut/Woods/Aaron

We could be the division favourite. Damn we're going to be deep.


----------

